
An American Jew reclaims the citizenship her family lost under the Nazis. (2012) - Tomte
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/jurisprudence/2012/03/an_american_jew_becomes_a_german_citizen_.html
======
pacaro
With Brexit, my brother and one of my cousins have both taken this path.

------
returnbuyer
tech related/10

~~~
grzm
If you think a submission is inappropriate for HN, flag it and move on.

